# Engine surges then dies



## olallaray

I just repainted my 2N and had to remove the manifold and carb to replace the valve cover gaskets. I put everything back together and started it up. It starts fine but will not keep running unless I keep the choke half out. If I put it in the engine surges and eventually dies. I am getting gas to the carb. I removed the idle and main jet screws and blew the holes out. I removed the fuel inlet fitting and blew that out. The manual says there should be a screen at the inlet fitting but there isn"t one there.
Can anyone help me with this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum !
Sorry no one has answered before this.
It sounds as if there may be either a leak at the intake,near the carb base,or a bit of dirt in the carb,that is blocking a jet.
Start the engine,and spray some carb cleaner around the base of the carb,and where the manifold mounts to the head. If it changes/improves the way it runs,you have found an intake leak.
If it stays the same,re-start the engine,and when it sputters/surges,spray a bit of fuel into the carb. If it improves,clean the carb.
You may want to change the fuel filter,before doing these tests.


----------



## olallaray

Thanks for the response. I did find a leak around the manifold. Replaced the gasket and she runs fine now.
Thanks again. Hope I can help sometime.


----------



## st3gamefarm

Another thing which may be of some help to someone else;
anytime the manifold assembly is removed, it's a good idea to get it re-surfaced.
That way you can be assured that both the intake, and exhaust are on the same plane when you put it back together.


----------

